# Increased Chama flows for this weekend



## gbmaz (Oct 7, 2007)

Wish I could get out there this weekend but work and some lingering chest crud is getting in the way.

Someone please get out there enjoy it!


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

I wish I was out there! Thanks for posting Mary!


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Wish I was there for this.

Glad you guys are flushing out the channels!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Looking like I am heading that way. Might need to hook up with someone for shuttle Saturday morning...


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*I'll be there*

I've been doing the wilderness run on the last weekend before permit season every year for the last 3 years, this will be year 4. This year looks like extreme wind, rain and possibly snow, with flows ending in elf conditions. I can't get there until ~noon Saturday so I'll probably miss the peak flow, but it beats not being on the river!!!


----------

